# [Miesięcznik Gentoo] Luty

## michal.kurgan

Witam wszystkich użytkowników!

Jak pewnie zauważyliście od jakiegoś czasu macie możliwość komentowania artykułów umieszczanych na stronie głównej. Przyszedł więc czas i na nas.

Wasz zespół tłumaczy wrócił do pracy i oto przed waszymi oczami najnowsze wydanie Miesięcznika:

http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gmn/20080218-newsletter.xml

Czekamy na wasze komentarze, na pewno macie jakieś pomysły co poprawić w sposobie tłumaczenia, czy może dodać do kolejnych numerów. Jeśli macie pomysły na artykuły to również możemy pomóc w ich tłumaczeniu i publikowaniu w angielskim Miesięczniku.

Przyjemnej lektury.

----------

## wodzik

 *Quote:*   

> Xen i Gentoo
> 
> Michael Marineau opisał jak Xen i Gentoo są żywane w Open Source Labs. 

 

poza_tym swietna robota. jesli mozna wiedziec, czemu przez taki kawal czasu nie bylo tygodnika?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Pryka

oo jaka miła niespodzianka na rozpoczęcie dnia git  :Razz: 

----------

## michal.kurgan

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poza tym swietna robota. jesli mozna wiedziec, czemu przez taki kawal czasu nie bylo tygodnika?
> 
> 

 

Dwa powody, oryginalny nie był wydawany oraz kilka numerów nie było przetłumaczonych z mojej winy (z prostej przyczyny, braku czasu).

----------

## p1c2u

dobra robota, przyjemnie się czyta w ojczystym języku, dzięki

----------

## rane

Bardzo się cieszę, że GMN wraca do życia. Bardzo fajnie, że wraca do życia również jego polska wersja. 

Dobra robota. Tak trzymać Panowie.

Pozdrawiam,

Łukasz

----------

